# help!! need some advice



## emamac (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi,

I've just asked bourn hall to send me info for egg sharing, and now I'm worrying!

Do u think they would turn me down for being a headache sufferer? Its mostly just mild headaches I get, but I've recently been on a low dose of medication for them to try to help them. I've come off them now pending any treatment but I'm worried I won't be accepted. Anyone with headaches or migraines got accepted? Its not hereditary?

Also it says I need a gp referral. What would it need to include or would the gp know what it needs?

Finally it asks for my amh results if I don't want them done at clinic. Can u get it done by gp?

Thanks in advance


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm sure you will be fine to egg share, it's really the genetic problems they look for, they let me egg share with PCOS with a higher than average BMI, it really depends on your gp whether they do your bloods for you, mine wouldn't do any at all at my last gps but when I changed practices they were happy to, it's worth asking about

Nic
Xx


----------



## emamac (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot, I've been worrying like mad! 

Do u know what the Dr has to do regarding referral?

Em.x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

They are just making sure there is nothing that could be a problem, if you have a look the link below it tells you the things that they want to know about

http://www.bourn-hall-clinic.co.uk/treatments/egg-sharing/

I hope this helps

Nic
Xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

I think its unlikely the gp will pay for an Amh - they generally will do progesterone, lh and fsh but you can get the Amh done from the doctors laboratory in London or if you use the duofertility system, they seem to have  cheap blood tests. Not sure if the Amh is a homekit otherwise you may need to get someone willing to draw your blood. Do try asking the gp - it may vary from place to place.


----------



## k161 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey,
I've just started out on the egg sharing trail at the Lister.
I was worried like you as I'm a migraine sufferer. They weren't concerned at all about it for the egg sharing but said that they'd need to carefully consider which pill to put me on to synchronise my cycle with the recipient.
That was a relief, so I wouldn't be too worried at all.

Good luck with it!
Kim


----------



## emamac (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh wow thanks Kim that's really great. ( not about migraines) I feel more hopeful now.

Em.x


----------



## MrsMiller (Aug 19, 2011)

Hiya

I egg shared two years ago at Herts & Essex and I am a migraine sufferer and the only thing they changed in my treatment was that I didn't go on the pill before being matched....but other than that ok


----------



## emamac (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you mrsmiller, I posted my health questionaire on Monday so just a waiting game now. Actually more concerned whether they will accept me due my familys medical history now! I hadn't fully thought through their situations as I was so worried about my own headaches! 
Time will tell.

X


----------

